# True for me for sure!



## thebrick (Feb 13, 2016)

Anybody agree?? Or do you find staying on diet was easier than training hard? 

What part of staying on diet do you have the toughest time with? For me, controlling my appetite in the evening was my bump to get over.


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 13, 2016)

I agree 100%


----------



## Sully (Feb 13, 2016)

I've been saying the same for a while, and I couldn't agree more. And worse, at least for me, is that diet is easily 80% of the equation. I can slack off on training and nothing much happens. I can half-ass it in the gym for a few months and the worst that happens is I just stay the same. But if I have a fucking plate of pasta for dinner, I wake up 8lbs heavier and bloated all to shit the next morning. 

I'm a genetic fatty, so diet is always my biggest struggle. The gym is easy. I'd rather train than fuck my g/f. Pinning daily is easy. It's just a part of the morning getting ready routine. Not eating a burger and fries and washing it down with a half-gallon of Mountain Dew, that's a battle fraught with emotion and impulse that I have a hard time winning. 

I've recently owned the fact that I have a toxic relationship with food; have since I was a kid. Yeah, training is easy. Dieting is a bitch.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 13, 2016)

Spot in for me.  Training is easy.  There is no middle ground for me.  Bulking I'm stuffing myself and only feel full and bloated and if I don't I'll only recomp .  Cutting I'm starving all the time. Dieting is by far the most difficult thing we do.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm with you. But I'll tell you after the burger , fries and mountain dew I can destroy the weights in the gym. Eating chicken and salad makes me feel weak. Its tough for sure.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 13, 2016)

I would guess 90% of people do not fuel there body correctly with the proper food and rite amounts of it.
The other 10% are professionals 

Every young lifter I have talk to thinks they eat a lot and Food part is no problem. They want steroid advice or a secret.
The guys Like theBrick are who they need to listen to!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 13, 2016)

X2 here. Glad to know I'm in good company.

Hawk


----------



## squatster (Feb 14, 2016)

I would love to know exactly what to eat off season to gain bigger.
My dietitian has worked with a lot of pro's but I only have him for shows and not the off season.
I love my diets - I never have to think - what am I going to eat or where is my next meal
If I don't have stuff writing out for me I can't function- I will skip the whole day of food


----------



## thebrick (Feb 14, 2016)

Squatster, what about paying them for one-time a bulk diet? Or taking your current diet and simply tweaking the healthy fats and carbs up?… and take it from there?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 14, 2016)

Totally agree!!


----------



## GottaGain (Feb 14, 2016)

Same here. Love training, wish I could train every day for hours and not burn out. I've never been a foodie so eating is more of a chore. Would be nice to just take a pill for my protein, carb, and fat needs for the day and be done with it.


----------



## thebrick (Feb 15, 2016)

Do you guys have any tricks you like to use on diet, when you feel the urge "to stray"? I guess just good 'ol suck it up and keep going works best? Mental diversions worked well for me. Get my mind off of it and picture my goal.


----------



## squatster (Feb 16, 2016)

For tricks to stay on diet- for me I would watch these big fat huge fat people shop at the store- or go to the coffin shop - most of the people at my local ones are huge people.
If I just needed to cheat on the diets I would put the food in my mouth- chew on it and spit it in the trash - not a good habit, but it help me


----------



## Barks (Mar 31, 2016)

I have no problem with diet...probably because of GI issues I've had in the past where I didn't eat for 20 days and was fed parenteral nutrient intravenously. It's like I've got a switch from that experience because of the head games I had to play with myself during that shizz. The switch goes on and diet is perfect....on the other hand once that switch goes off....BAM! Double cheeseburgers, ice cream...pretty much whatever I know won't make me sick.


----------

